# Moving to Silver Coast



## randikev (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi everyone
We are Kevin and Randi from Liverpool, England. We are moving to the silver coast as soon as we can find a house to buy.
We are coming over the 19th - 29th sept 2016 to have a look and would love to meet up with expats in the area.


----------



## AuMargaret (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi
I am living near Caldas da Rainha, Silver Coast. I am originally from Australia although I came here as a retiree from London.
Maybe you have already gone back to UK.
Cheers


----------



## randikev (Aug 26, 2016)

AuMargaret said:


> Hi
> I am living near Caldas da Rainha, Silver Coast. I am originally from Australia although I came here as a retiree from London.
> Maybe you have already gone back to UK.
> Cheers


Hi nice to hear from you, we are in the process of buying a house in Alcobaca. We hope to be able to move to Portugal early next year. 
I see that you are interested in Pilates, that is something we love to do too.
We are not retired yet but looking for a slower pace of life when we get to Portugal.
Hopefully we can meet up for a drink when we get over there.
Randi and Kevin


----------

